# Fake Consoles



## Porobu (Mar 9, 2010)

Spoiler: fakes that you can buy



*Fakes That you can buy:*


MiWi:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Wee:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Game Theory Admiral:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy 360:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Poly Station:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neo Double Games
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Spoiler: fakes you can't buy



*Fakes That you cant buy:*





Spoiler



WiiPhone:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PX3600:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS3:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mando-Play:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS2P:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBPSP:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NDS:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nintendo BS:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS3:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GCPortable:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS4:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS4Pad:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NDSPSP:

PS9:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NDSLite Compact:


----------



## prowler (Mar 9, 2010)

I want a Wee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After coming on to this page the second time, PLEASE could you use spoilers?


```
[spoiler][title:fakes that you can buy][/spoiler]
[spoiler][title:fakes you can't buy][/spoiler]
```


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't forget the Nintendo DS Lite Compact.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 9, 2010)

So want.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 9, 2010)

Porobu said:
			
		

> PS4:



Yeah looks about right.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 9, 2010)

POPstations for all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This guy reviews this kind of stuff.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 9, 2010)

Actually I'm pretty convinced that the PX3600 is a Famicom clone, which you CAN buy.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 9, 2010)

Porobu said:
			
		

> NDS:


That was actuelly was the prototype of the DS, Weirdly.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 9, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> So want.



I wantone too xD it looks so sweet


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 9, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








It looks better on paper. :


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

haha, speaking of fake consoles, i remember seeing all those fake playstation console with their limited library of games, haha ;D


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are some I could find


----------



## basher11 (Mar 10, 2010)

that fake GBA SP is LOL. how many screens can you use? XD


----------



## XXNatus (Mar 10, 2010)

For some reason I really like that white PS3.


----------



## haflore (Mar 10, 2010)

A lot of these are pretty awesome actually, if only Sony/Nintendo would listen..


----------



## Splych (Mar 10, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Porobu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I just realized something... That's a fridge xD.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 10, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be sweet if they listen , but they do not want to be copy cats and think of their on stuff.

Wish that nds was the ds2 O.O


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 10, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thats what make it hilarious.


----------



## myuusmeow (Mar 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

>



Uhh... definitely real. Many people over at Benheck have made these.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 10, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.. It took me a while to figure that out too. LOL


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 10, 2010)

what the hell r those fake (the real ones) consoles? Do they even work? what games do they use? WTF


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha, I love looking at fake consoles. They make me lol


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 10, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I so want this one too, it looks so nice, and really nice to play also. 

Some of these are hilarious. Sony and Nintendo were originally working on a console together, many years ago. 

I think the story was that Sony wanted to do disc's (and so the playstation was born) and Nintendo thought it was rubbish and wanted to stick with cartridges (which, I am sure, we all love!). 

And so, they fell out.


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 10, 2010)

Totally right. They worked together a bit, but Nintendo dropped off the project and Sony decided to continue alone. Then, Playstation was born


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 10, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Totally right. They worked together a bit, but Nintendo dropped off the project and Sony decided to continue alone. Then, Playstation was born



Thank you for the confirmation Ritsuki, I was not entirely sure that was how it went. 

And I then assume the N64 was born (along with the DD64 - which was disc based 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol). 

However, I imagine their project would have been great, but then we may not have had the PS1 or the N64, which were both incredible.

I am not sure which was more so though.... I much prefer the N64 controllers without a doubt, they were so comfortable, and maybe the most comfortable I have ever used (except most third party ones which just hurt to hold).


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 10, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, because the PS3 is often compared to a BBQ, cos it overheats a lot.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 11, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! play station refrigerator version . limited edition


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Range-TE (Mar 13, 2010)

Side of meh said:
			
		

>


nintendo BS ? the nintendo bullshit?


----------



## bultmus (Mar 13, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> Side of meh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 13, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the complete story.

Actually, Sony and Nintendo were going to make a new console together. It would be able to play SNES games (SNES was the most popular console at the time) and use CD's for newer games. This was pretty much the PlayStation they developed. But then Nintendo discovered that the contract said that not Nintendo but Sony would get the rights over the CD-based games, meaning it was really Sony's console and not Nintendo's, like they had imagined. They were so enraged by this move that they secretly started working on another console with Philips. On the same E3 (I think it was E3 at least, might have been another show) Nintendo and Sony were going to announce their new console. Then Nintendo announced that they were working with Philips on the new console. Not wanting to lose their investment, Sony decided to finish the PlayStation themselves. In the end Nintendo couldn't cooperate with Philips either and decided to keep using cartridges for the N64.

N64 vs PS1 was probably the best console generation ever. I really liked how both consoles had their strong and weak points. The N64 was a lot better hardwarewise. It was really good at displaying 3D games, for example. But PS1 had CD-based games, making them up to 7 times as big as N64 games (the largest cartridges were about 100 MB) or even larger when using multiple discs (Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy).

By the way, the 64DD was disc based, but these were magnetic discs, like floppy disks. This wasn't really comparable to the PS1, it was just a way of enhancing N64 games.


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> nintendo BS ? the nintendo bullshit?


Yeah, made by some PSP fanboys before the DS was even released, after Nintendo announced it would have two screens. A byproduct of the "I can't wrap my brain around the idea therefore it is stupid" mentality. The "I can't understand it but I can always try to mock it" frame of mind that's so popular with the satire-wannabe crowd.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 9, 2010)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeee!
ahahaha Steeeeeeewpid chinese piraters hahaha


----------



## Blaze163 (May 9, 2010)

Funny story linked to these. There's a guy running a stall in my local supermarket who sells those cheap imitation Wii's with about 240 games built in (all Atari 2600 games by the look of it). Mother's walking with her kid, sees the stall, stops to check them out and sees the bargain price tag. Turns to her son, about 7 years old, and asks if he wants a Nintendo Wii. Son proceeds to explain to mother how what she sees in front of her are just cheap imitations of the real Wii. The guy running the stall is going mental at this point 'cause this kid isn't being quiet about it, thus essentially ruining his business. Kid then points to the Game store about 5 seconds walk away from the stall, reminds his mother than she offered him a Nintendo Wii, not a cheap imitation Wii. Stall is essentially shut down and the mother is left about 250 quid out of pocket for trying to be a cheapskate. 

Anyone ever encountered any of the blatantly pirated GBC carts with like, 120 games on them? Ever noticed how they never say Nintendo on the back? Always something similar but not quite Nintendo. Funniest I ever saw was at a car boot sale. A GBC cart with 128 games on it. The writing on the back said, and I am dead serious about this...

Nlintondlol. 

That's right. 3 L's.


----------



## spinal_cord (May 9, 2010)

I was beaten to it.


----------



## Blade4474 (May 9, 2010)

if this were real, id be the first one to get it


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Nlintondlol.
> 
> That's right. 3 L's.


The 3 l's aren't what disturbs me about that name, it's the 3 letters at the end.

Oh, that kid should get an award for being so clever, if he really was 7


----------



## exangel (May 9, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> PS9
> To small... what wireless controls? lol



You clearly didn't see the PS9 commercial.


----------



## epicelite (May 10, 2010)

Acktually, this is real.

I am not joking.
Could buy it too for enough money, someone would make you one. :3

Browse around here.
http://forums.modretro.com/viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## Beats (May 10, 2010)

I WANT TO BELIEVE!


----------



## BORTZ (May 10, 2010)

LelouchVII said:
			
		

> I WANT TO BELIEVE!


not shown: red ring.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 10, 2010)

LelouchVII said:
			
		

> I WANT TO BELIEVE!


are those straws inside?


----------



## Joe88 (May 10, 2010)

useurcamera said:
			
		

> LelouchVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capacitors


----------



## Salax (May 10, 2010)

That Nintendo BS actually looks kinda cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2010)

Anybody remember these?


----------



## junn (May 10, 2010)

what about the PSP R2: The Camera



Spoiler


----------



## Amber Lamps (May 11, 2010)

need I say more.


----------



## Langin (May 11, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is possible to create that! Ive done it with my n64!


----------



## Hadrian (May 11, 2010)

Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> need I say more.








An Amiga without a keyboard doesn't mean its a console.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

wish they made a portable gamecube!!!


----------



## raulpica (May 11, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Amber Lamps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still love ya, Commodore


----------



## Hadrian (May 11, 2010)

I still want to get a new one, I'm a Commowhore.


----------

